# Looking for pine poles



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm in need of pine poles to build a fence. Does anyone know a good source that I could get some poles?

3-4" round
16' long
bark on
~150 poles


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We carry the 21' barkies at the store. I will get ahold of the supplier and see if he has any 16-17' ones available. 
The turned poles (bark off) usually come in about a 17' length. but, they cost a little more.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

PBH said:


> I'm in need of pine poles to build a fence. Does anyone know a good source that I could get some poles?
> 
> 3-4" round
> 16' long
> ...


Sounds like a cross buck fence is about to be built.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Sounds like a cross buck fence is about to be built.


Just a 3-pole fence with cedar posts at 7 1/2 feet.

but, if I can't get 16' poles, then I may have to go posts at 9 feet and use 21' poles.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My supplier called me back and he has some 16' barkies. 
Let me know if you want me to have him bring them.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

2full -- pm sent.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a friend that gets teepee poles every year on the north slope out of Evanston. He might have some leftover for trade.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Ha ha just noticed you need 150 of them. Pretty sure my friend doesn’t have that many.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

PM answered......I think...


----------

